# First Fish on the Fly from the Kayak



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I was introduced to fly fishing a few weeks ago and have absolutely loved it so far. I have been snapper fishing pretty hard last few weeks so after a long day in the gulf Saturday I decided to switch gears and hit blackwater on the kayak early today. Slow go first few hours figuring out how to not get snagged on every little thing on the kayak. But conditions were beautiful and calm. Hit the oyster pile launch about 6am or so and off the water by 11am before all the boats came out to play for the day.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Popping bugs are a blast, good going!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Purty little bream!!! Congrats!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Congrats ! Also , spreading a beach towel over your lap and legs really helps your line snagging problems !


----------



## raptor45 (May 7, 2015)

I grew up in the Deep South and learned to fish with a fly rod at an early age. It is, without question, my favorite sport and I own several conventional 9' fly rods from 3wt to 9wt as well as a pair of 11' two handed switch rods that I'm learning to use. 

I am stone jealous of you and of those fish that you've pictured. Bream (or brim) like those are not only great fun to catch but they are my favorite to fry whole. Gotta learn how to separate the meat from the bones but IMO they are the tastiest fish on the planet and well worth the effort it takes to eat them.

Like you, I fish from a kayak. Mine is a Native Watercraft Ultimate 12FX and I paddle it with a 4' single blade ash paddle like you would use in a canoe and it has been my experience that a kayak can put you right on top of fish without spooking them. 

I currently live in Oklahoma and I have never found a good bream lake in this State and from what I've seen most of the folks here fish for crappie, sand bass or largemouths, almost exclusively, almost as if bream didn't exist. Sadly they don't know what they are missing.


----------

